# Gene Boecker



## RJJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all: Please keep Gene Boecker in your thoughts and prayers over the next few days! He is going to have some serious stuff take place. Not sure if you all pick up on his not being on the BB for a few weeks!


----------



## JBI (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gene Boecker

Absolutely RJJ. God bless and God speed for his recovery and return to the fold.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gene Boecker

God bless him and his family.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gene Boecker

Most definitely, I have included him in my prayer list for a successful procedure and speedy recovery.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gene Boecker

I hope that he will have a speedy recoverly.

Hope that he and his family will have a joyous and happy holidays.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Gene says hello and wishes all well.  He is recovering well and has a couple more procedures to go through.  He will get back on here soon which is great news.

Wishing you a speedy recovery Gene!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Forgot:

Gene's son set up a web page for Gene for anyone wishing to send him our hello's and best wishes while he is away:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/GeneBoecker

Create an account for free and you can send Gene some messages.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

FM: Thanks for the link! Now we can track his progress!


----------



## JBI (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

FM,

Thanks for the link.  However, when I got there it said it is closed until Saturday, the 9th in the afternoon.  Then we can leave a message there.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

U B - It's shutting down at 11:00 PM. I just posted a message two minutes ago.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Ditto!

You must have gone to the one on ICC! :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

John,

"U B - It's shutting down at 11:00 PM. I just posted a message two minutes ago."

Thanks, I need to start reading "all" the words.   

RJJ,

Smart- *** (don't know how to spell ellic)   

I'll go back,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Great photos and great site.  Post before 11pm if you want to.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Oh my gosh....that was hilarious ....you guys crack me up :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

There is some updates on the caringbridge link! UB if you need help with access please PM :lol:


----------



## JBI (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

U B - That'd be 'smart alec' or 'smart alek', depending on your locale...


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

"Hello, Boys.  I'm baaaaack!"


----------



## fatboy (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Hey Gene, glad to hear from you. Got the news from CaringBridge that things were going pretty good.  Take it easy, get all well.

Tim


----------



## JBI (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Hail the returning hero! Welcome back Gene!

I know I asked you to 'stop goofing off', but didn't expect you back this soon. I'll try to remember not to make you laugh (too much!) because it probably still hurts like He<


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

I always enjoy a good laugh.  Things don't really hurt too much; surprisingly.

So.  No goofing off?  Wadaya call this????

 :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Welcome back Gene.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Well! You got back before I could give and up date! Glad your with us again. Thanks for the bridge with the red neck engineer! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Yes, Welcome back Gene


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Yesssssssssssssssssssss......Gene is back!!!!!!!!!!

About time you got off your tush and stopped using the hospital as an excuse not to post


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Gene Boecker

Hey Jeff!


----------

